# Doughnut wars, which do you prefer



## guno

Dunkin' donuts or Krispy Kreme or other

This may point to a regional thing , but lets see

also why do you prefer


----------



## Cecilie1200

guno said:


> Dunkin' donuts or Krispy Kreme or other
> 
> This may point to a regional thing , but lets see
> 
> also why do you prefer



Depends on how fresh they are.  If you're getting them straight out of the baker's hands, then Krispy Kreme has it all over Dunkin Donuts.  However, if they're going to sit for a bit, Dunkin Donuts holds up better than Krispy Kreme does.


----------



## Harry Dresden

both of them suck compared to many smaller places....


----------



## Skull Pilot

The only donuts I like are the ones I make at home the old fashioned buttermilk kind


----------



## BULLDOG

Dunkin Donuts, because they have a cute young girl working there that flirts with me. No, I don't have a shot with her, but it's fun for a couple of minutes, and it helps my ego.


----------



## Pogo

I prefer to never touch anything like that, because I know from experience what it does to the body.


----------



## Mr. H.

BULLDOG said:


> Dunkin Donuts, because they have a cute young girl working there that flirts with me. No, I don't have a shot with her, but it's fun for a couple of minutes, and it helps my ego.


I have a huge crush on the gas station girl. I ran in to her at the grocery, then a couple days later at the book store. I really want to ask her out for a coffee, but I'm over twice her age and married. Maybe I should write Dear Abby.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Pogo said:


> I prefer to never touch anything like that, because I know from experience what it does to the body.


I only make donuts 2 or 3 times a year


----------



## Pogo

Mr. H. said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dunkin Donuts, because they have a cute young girl working there that flirts with me. No, I don't have a shot with her, but it's fun for a couple of minutes, and it helps my ego.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a huge crush on the gas station girl. I ran in to her at the grocery, then a couple days later at the book store. I really want to ask her out for a coffee, but I'm over twice her age and married. Maybe I should write Dear Abby.
Click to expand...


Actually she axed me to relay a message to you.  Here it is:  "   "


----------



## BULLDOG

Mr. H. said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dunkin Donuts, because they have a cute young girl working there that flirts with me. No, I don't have a shot with her, but it's fun for a couple of minutes, and it helps my ego.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a huge crush on the gas station girl. I ran in to her at the grocery, then a couple days later at the book store. I really want to ask her out for a coffee, but I'm over twice her age and married. Maybe I should write Dear Abby.
Click to expand...



Abby will call you a lecherous old fart. Just enjoy an innocent minute or two of remembering what it was like being young and then move on. Don't let it make you do something stupid.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Pogo said:


> I prefer to never touch anything like that, because I know from experience what it does to the body.


you dont have to eat them every day pogo.....lol....


----------



## Alex.

Mr. H. said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dunkin Donuts, because they have a cute young girl working there that flirts with me. No, I don't have a shot with her, but it's fun for a couple of minutes, and it helps my ego.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a huge crush on the gas station girl. I ran in to her at the grocery, then a couple days later at the book store. I really want to ask her out for a coffee, but I'm over twice her age and married. Maybe I should write Dear Abby.
Click to expand...

Her boyfriend works there too. He wants to show you how he makes the holes in the donuts.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Dunkin for me.   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Pogo

Harry Dresden said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer to never touch anything like that, because I know from experience what it does to the body.
> 
> 
> 
> you dont have to eat them every day pogo.....lol....
Click to expand...


Wouldn't matter as long as they're made from wheat -- AND fried.  Doesn't take 'every day'.


----------



## BULLDOG

Pogo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer to never touch anything like that, because I know from experience what it does to the body.
> 
> 
> 
> you dont have to eat them every day pogo.....lol....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't matter as long as they're made from wheat -- AND fried.  Doesn't take 'every day'.
Click to expand...


That's OK. More for me.


----------



## Two Thumbs

depends on what I'm doing

grabbing a box and going;  KK, they just taste better.  Seem fresher

sitting back with my crew; DD, the coffee is much better.


I'd like to be all snooty and pick a local shop, but every local shop I been to seems to over cook them and have limited choices.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Pogo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer to never touch anything like that, because I know from experience what it does to the body.
> 
> 
> 
> you dont have to eat them every day pogo.....lol....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't matter as long as they're made from wheat -- AND fried.  Doesn't take 'every day'.
Click to expand...

yea but those dam things sure are good.....look at this one.....mmmm


----------



## Pogo

Harry Dresden said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer to never touch anything like that, because I know from experience what it does to the body.
> 
> 
> 
> you dont have to eat them every day pogo.....lol....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't matter as long as they're made from wheat -- AND fried.  Doesn't take 'every day'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea but those dam things sure are good.....look at this one.....mmmm
Click to expand...


All yours.  I'm_ so_ over that.

For years in the past I was around tables full of muffins, bagels, croissants, where they were the only thing available for "breakfast".  And those aren't even as bad as donuts.  And I paid the price for that.

Won't touch the stuff any more, ever.


----------



## Harry Dresden

[URL='http://www.donuttimes.com/home.html']
	
[/URL]


----------



## Pogo

Harry Dresden said:


>



Nope.  NO effect  

However if you posted Hammantaschen I could change my mind... everybody has a breaking point...


----------



## Cecilie1200

Pogo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  NO effect
> 
> However if you posted Hammantaschen I could change my mind... everybody has a breaking point...
Click to expand...


Personally, I have to avoid refined sugar, so doughnuts are entirely too sweet for me to tolerate without becoming sick.

I like bagels and English muffins for breakfast.


----------



## ChrisL

I don't really like donuts that much.  Once in a while I will have donuts, usually jelly munchkins or honey glazed regular donuts . . . from Dunkin Donuts of course!  

Honey Dew makes some really good donuts too though.


----------



## PredFan

These donuts:


----------



## ChrisL

I like plain and cinnamon donuts too.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ChrisL said:


> I don't really like donuts that much.  Once in a while I will have donuts, usually jelly munchkins or honey glazed regular donuts . . . from Dunkin Donuts of course!
> 
> Honey Dew makes some really good donuts too though.



Tastykake makes a powdered-sugar, strawberry-filled doughnut hole that I like.  And since I can't eat more than one or two at a time (after dinner when my stomach is already full, to slow the sugar processing), a bag of them lasts me forever if I hide them from my family.


----------



## ChrisL

Cecilie1200 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really like donuts that much.  Once in a while I will have donuts, usually jelly munchkins or honey glazed regular donuts . . . from Dunkin Donuts of course!
> 
> Honey Dew makes some really good donuts too though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tastykake makes a powdered-sugar, strawberry-filled doughnut hole that I like.  And since I can't eat more than one or two at a time (after dinner when my stomach is already full, to slow the sugar processing), a bag of them lasts me forever if I hide them from my family.
Click to expand...


The donut holes have just the right amount of jelly.  Regular jelly donuts have too much jelly, IMO.  Kind of gross.  Lol.


----------



## Disir

guno said:


> Dunkin' donuts or Krispy Kreme or other
> 
> This may point to a regional thing , but lets see
> 
> also why do you prefer



I'm not a fan of donuts.  Chicago has a very large Polish population. So, you can find paczkis.   They are jelly donuts but they are really better than the average jelly donuts.


----------



## Bonzi

Krispy Creme used to be REALLY good.  The boxed Krispy Creme's are now very tasteless.
I have not had a Dunkin'Donut in a really long time.

A very good home made glazed bakery doughnut is hard to beat
Home made also.

The kind that are warm, super soft and melt in your mouth.


----------



## ChrisL

A plain donut with a glass of apple cider  . . . yum!  There's a place a few towns over from me that is like a little old fashioned general store on an apple orchid.  They make the BEST plain donuts.  I always go there in the fall to get a plain donut and some apple cider.  They also have candied apples and caramel apples and just about anything made with apples that you could imagine.  You can also go into the orchids and pick your own apples!  They also do pumpkins and squash, and things like that.  The place is always packed full in the fall and you have to wait in line, but it is worth it.


----------



## Alex.

A dealership service department was working on my vehicle and came under estimate by quite a few dollars so I brought them a dozen donuts. They reacted like I was giving them their Christmas bonus


----------



## Borillar

Used to have Dunkin Donuts and Winchell's in the area, but none are around anymore. We have a Crispy Creme shop nearby, but I'm not wild about them. The big deal locally is a place called Voodoo Donuts. Always has a long line to buy. My favorite there is maple bars with bacon.


----------



## Bonzi

Every time I go to Dunkin' 1/2 mile from my house, they are out of glazed  DUMB!


----------



## Pogo

I don't do donuts but if I had to choose I'd prolly pick Tim Horton's.  Because it would mean I'm probably in Canada.


----------



## Ringel05

Don't really like donuts, absolutely hate jelly donuts, now my grandma used to make the best cream puffs filled with whipped cream........  That was 50 years ago the last time I had them, might have to figure out how to make em.


----------



## Ringel05

Pogo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  NO effect
> 
> However if you posted Hammantaschen I could change my mind... everybody has a breaking point...
Click to expand...


----------



## Pogo

Ringel05 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  NO effect
> 
> However if you posted Hammantaschen I could change my mind... everybody has a breaking point...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


GAAAAHHH!!!!

What do you want for 'em?  I'll do anything!!  


I tellya what, if there was a place called "Dunkin Hammentaschen" I'd rent a room in their closet and just live there.


----------



## Ringel05

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  NO effect
> 
> However if you posted Hammantaschen I could change my mind... everybody has a breaking point...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GAAAAHHH!!!!
> 
> What do you want for 'em?  I'll do anything!!
> 
> 
> I tellya what, if there was a place called "Dunkin Hammentaschen" I'd rent a room in their closet and just live there.
Click to expand...

Personally I don't like those either now if there were a real old world Austrian Apfulstudel outlet I'd own it!!!


----------



## amrchaos

I like all pastries!!

Wait, I should say I have yet to find a pastry I dislike.

So far, I prefer an apple fritter with coffee.  But a fritter is not a donut.  

Krispy Kreme versus Dublin Donuts?  I guess Dunkins since I know where they are located in Miami--across the street from  the main library ,near government center.

You could buy a double espresso at the shop on the corner and have a caffeine/sugar high all morning.


----------



## Muhammed

I prefer Krispy Kreme.

When I go into Dunkin' Donuts it always smells like gun oil and shoe polish.


----------



## sealybobo

guno said:


> Dunkin' donuts or Krispy Kreme or other
> 
> This may point to a regional thing , but lets see
> 
> also why do you prefer


Love the texture fillings and chocolate of a dunkin donut better.

But Tim Horton has the best coffee and there donuts are good enough.


----------



## sealybobo

BULLDOG said:


> Dunkin Donuts, because they have a cute young girl working there that flirts with me. No, I don't have a shot with her, but it's fun for a couple of minutes, and it helps my ego.


How much do you tip her? It's not enough. Lol


----------



## CremeBrulee

Other. Square Donuts.








Now I want some damn donuts. Thanks.


----------



## chikenwing

My mom's by far,she had just a plain,and a sour dough that was just so good .we didn't get them very often,she didn't like the clean up,and the oil was costly,we were lucky to have two Nichols to rub together,when I was a kid ,mom stayed at home,dad was a Methodist paster for a few years then went into teaching .five kids on the money he made , things were tight,but we ate well, were loved and had a roof over our heads.life was good growing up in a small town in upstate NY in the 60 &70's


----------



## Toro

I don't eat donuts much anymore, but if I had to choose one, it would be Krispy Kreme.

There's a local donut shop that's even better.


----------

